# my building costs 2010



## matt1979 (28 Jul 2010)

summary of my self build of 2260 sq feet dormer, just roofing at the moment but have all quatations in,built garage first to help with storage, all prices incl labour and garage priced seperately, 

grondwork/foundation,raft 14k
blockworkincl blocks 12k
roof/slates/lab/1st fix carp 16k
windows and doors 6k
plastering 10k
fascia /soffit 2k
plumbing incl materials 12k
electric/incl esb connect 6k
kitchen incl appliances 9k

tiling 4k
timber floors 5k
stairs 5k
paths/septic tnk/groundwork 10k
hollowcore 3k
screed/insulate floor 3k
doors skirt and arcitrave 6k
fireplce 1k
pumping insulation/insulate dormer 6k
lawns/ kerbing 4k
stone face sandstone 25sq meters 4k
painting 3k

total 141k
any suggestion on waht i may have missed or any question welcome


----------



## Green (29 Jul 2010)

What part of the country are you in matt?


----------



## Complainer (29 Jul 2010)

Are these cash prices?


----------



## Patrick2008 (29 Jul 2010)

Matt. Can you give a brief summary of the following:

1. Where in the country is the project?
2. Insulation spec to floors, wlls & roof?
3. Spec for windows and doors? (I'm guessing uPVC based on the quote)
4. Is plumbing standard spec? e.g high efficiency condensing boiler. Also, any Heat recovery system?
5. Any solar panels used? 
6. I presume electrical fittings are standard white plastice and not chrome?
7. What BER energy rating are you aiming to achieve?

If you have future proofed your house within reason then you have done very well with your price. I work as a Chartered Quantity Surveyor in Dublin and I am hoping to build my 2,000 sq.ft house in Tipperary for €120k but I will get discounts as I work in the industry. However, I am aiming for a B1-A3 rated house and I am using the Architect who was involved in preparing the Cork Rural House Design Guide. I am more or less using the same design as the one in the guide except for a few changes.


----------



## matt1979 (31 Jul 2010)

im building in the galway area, have kept things fairly basic, plenty of insulation all kingspan, good price when shopping around, yes upvc windows, 6 inch cavity pumped, electrical standard fittings,


----------



## Brigid (31 Jul 2010)

Hi, can I ask you what materials did you pick up at different times and did they store ok.  are there better times to buy say wooden flooring, or bathroom ware or tiles?  did you get much in advance of the build and did you buy all materials locally?  thanks.


----------

